# Land Camera 1000/SX-70 Film issues.



## sezinterrupted (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi guys,
I recently bought my beau a Land Camera 1000 and some SX-70 film. The first lot of photos were taken with a flash bar in well lit settings from at least 4 ft but no more than 9ft away as the manual requested. All photos came out very dark then over the coming few days became very blue. So we bought another pack of film from someone/somewhere else... these ones are coming out very, very pale and over-developed. We've been using a q-light for the second pack. To test if it was really overdeveloped we took a photo in a pitch black room. It's still somehow really over developed (pale and washed out looking). I'm starting to worry it might be a fault with the camera. After the photo shoots out we quickly put it in the pitch black of the bag. Are we doing anything obviously wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated as we've been changing the dial and trying out the different settings on the camera and lighting. With no flash at all it comes out as a solid block of either blue (the first film) or brown (the second).


----------



## compur (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you using fresh film or older film that has expired?


----------



## sezinterrupted (Dec 2, 2010)

The one that came out over exposed was advertised as date of production 08/2010. The one that comes out blue was produced 07/2010. So i *think* that means they are both fresh. I'm not sure what kind of shelf life each has. The blue one came from America to Australia. The over exposed one came from elsewhere in Australia.


----------



## compur (Dec 2, 2010)

Unless they actually say they are dates of production the dates on the film 
boxes are the expiration dates.  

Though it appears that your film is a little over its exp date, it's not very 
far over so it should still give reasonably OK images. The problem is 
probably not the film unless it's been grossly mistreated in some way.

There's no need to put the expelled print into darkness - that won't do 
anything. SX-70 film developing is completely self-contained and 
automatic and darkness is not required. There's nothing for you to do but 
wait until it's done. The pale, washed out prints are likely over-exposed not 
over-developed.  

It seems most likely that the problem is a camera malfunction, probably the
shutter and/or metering system.  Repair would cost more than replacement
so I suggest trying a different camera.


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 3, 2010)

You are using the "new" integral film from the Impossible Project?  Or old stuff from the last runs at Polaroid?  There are problems with both these days.  IP film has stability and QC issues, and the last of the official Polaroid stuff is going geriatric.  Or, as compur stated, it could be the camera.  Either way, while you try to sort it out you will be burning through scarce, expensive film that is guaranteed to give poor or very uneven results.  Go with the Gordian solution and cut your losses?  "Polaroid" packfilm is still made by Fuji.  The quality is excellent and the price is 1/2 that of integral stuff.  It will not work in your camera.  A nice packfilm rangefinder goes for about $15 in the states.  Look around and you might be able to get a very nice Polaroid 250 and a fresh pack of Fuji film for less than just a film pack for your 1000.


----------

